# Cfl 2013



## doriangrey

I didn't see a new 2013 thread for CFL so here goes...with the regular season starting tomorrow night I figured it was time to get this going.

Good game to start the season with the Bombers and Alouettes tomorrow night. Looking forward to Lions and Stamps on Friday night - could be an emotional night given the recent tragic events there...


----------



## mhammer

Where are the Lions and Stamps playing?


----------



## buzzy

Yep, can't wait. One more sleep. As usual, there have been so many changes in the off-season it'll be interesting to see how it all turns out.

It was a shame to see Matt Nichols get injured in the preseason. Good thing for Edmonton that they got Reilly.




mhammer said:


> Where are the Lions and Stamps playing?


McMahon stadium as far as I know. I haven't heard anything to the contrary.


----------



## Steadfastly

And your predictions are?....................

I predict that Montreal will not be a very strong contender this year.


----------



## zontar

I'm looking forward to it--some changes as always, and some people hanging around--let's see how it shakes out.

Here's hoping the Stamps stay healthy and kick some butt.
Wish I could be at the game...
I'll probably watch it at home.


----------



## mhammer

buzzy said:


> McMahon stadium as far as I know. I haven't heard anything to the contrary.


Right. I keep forgetting that it's _uphill_.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Predictions?


...Montreal will fail to be a contender after Calvillo gets injured
...Hamilton will be strong and win the East
...Winnipeg will have a nice stadium......oh....and a losing season
...Saskatchewan will be strong, but will lose in the Western final to........
...Calgary, who will go on to win the Grey Cup

(and it pains me to say it because I'm a Rider fan through and through)


----------



## mhammer

...and we will have some absolutely amazing kick-returners up from the U.S., who will somehow disappear to the NFL, never to be seen in the CFL again.


----------



## doriangrey

mhammer said:


> Where are the Lions and Stamps playing?


I was wondering about that too but it looks like they will go ahead with the game even with all the chaos that has been going on there...



Cartcanuck said:


> Predictions?
> 
> 
> ...Montreal will fail to be a contender after Calvillo gets injured
> ...Hamilton will be strong and win the East
> ...Winnipeg will have a nice stadium......oh....and a losing season
> ...Saskatchewan will be strong, but will lose in the Western final to........
> ...the BC Lions, who will go on to win the Grey Cup


There you go, I fixed that last line for you ;o) Go Lions!


----------



## zontar

Cartcanuck said:


> Predictions?
> 
> 
> ...Montreal will fail to be a contender after Calvillo gets injured
> ...Hamilton will be strong and win the East
> ...Winnipeg will have a nice stadium......oh....and a losing season
> ...Saskatchewan will be strong, but will lose in the Western final to........
> ...Calgary, who will go on to win the Grey Cup
> 
> (and it pains me to say it because I'm a Rider fan through and through)


I could go along with that list.


----------



## doriangrey

Pretty good opening game last night - 71 points scored and a close game right to the end...the Bombers had a chance to win that game and I was hoping they would but just couldn't come up with a late drive...I like Buck Pierce and I hope that team has a better season. Interesting that Buck lost 25 pounds during the off season to try and get more agile in the pocket.

Looking forward to my Lions taking on the Stamps tonight...they are both very good teams so it should be a great game!


----------



## mhammer

It was a good game, with the characteristic you-may-think-you've-won-but-really-we're-going-to-win ending, courtesy of the Als.

True to form, the season started out with an exciting kick return for a touchdown. Not an end-to-end run, but 77 yards will do very nicely thank-you.

The stadium was packed and LOUD. A demonstration, for me, of my hypothesis that American football is not that much better than Canadian (if even its equal), they just have bigger stadiums with more people cheering, so that it *sounds* more exciting.

I hope the stadium we eventually end up with here in Ottawa can provide as much perceived excitement. I still stand by my contention that the smartest things the Alouettes management ever did was to play the less-attended games at Molson Stadium, where the stands would feel packed, and then play the more important games at the big O.


----------



## doriangrey

mhammer said:


> A demonstration, for me, of my hypothesis that American football is not that much better than Canadian (if even its equal), they just have bigger stadiums with more people cheering, so that it *sounds* more exciting.


Agreed, in fact I think CFL football is more exciting because the average points per game in the CFL is close to 60 whereas in the NFL the average points per game is closer to 44 or 45...and in my opinion more scoring makes for more fun. I like the NFL too but it always bugs me when I watch a NFL game and the score is like 6-10 or something like that...you can watch an entire half in a NFL game and only see one TD...CFL is way higher scoring with more passing and I think it's more exciting...imho.


----------



## doriangrey

Well, not much in the way of surprises in week 1... The grey cup winners and the runner up team both won, as well as the riders and the allouettes... I hope the bombers and lions win next week. I also hope the ticats are better this year


----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> The stadium was packed and LOUD. A demonstration, for me, of my hypothesis that American football is not that much better than Canadian (if even its equal), they just have bigger stadiums with more people cheering, so that it *sounds* more exciting.
> 
> I hope the stadium we eventually end up with here in Ottawa can provide as much perceived excitement. I still stand by my contention that the smartest things the Alouettes management ever did was to play the less-attended games at Molson Stadium, where the stands would feel packed, and then play the more important games at the big O.


The Saskatchewan-Edmonton game provided equally strong evidence for my hypothesis, from the other end of the spectrum. The stadium was *so* empty, that it looked like a practice that only family members and girlfriends had turned out for, and the game felt impossibly dull.


----------



## buzzy

mhammer said:


> The Saskatchewan-Edmonton game provided equally strong evidence for my hypothesis, from the other end of the spectrum. The stadium was *so* empty, that it looked like a practice that only family members and girlfriends had turned out for, and the game felt impossibly dull.


The attendance was over 35,000 but the stadium seats 60,000. In addition, I suppose one could say there were 35,000 tickets sold, but that doesn't necessarily mean they all showed up. In any case, it did appear rather empty. Not much atmosphere. Frankly, the Edmonton fans had little to cheer about in that game. Will they ever have a solid O-line? Edm quarterbacks have been getting mowed down for years.

As for the sounds of the game, I usually miss a great deal of that because I watch the games on TV with the sound _off_ most of the time; the commentary grates on my nerves.

Glad to get the season underway, though. Already looking forward to Thursday's games.


----------



## zontar

All in all it was a good first week of CFL football--some great plays and some interesting developments.
I loved seeing Cornish run all over the Lions.
The Stamps were fired up.


----------



## doriangrey

Good games tonight....happy to see the bombers beat the alouettes and of course I enjoyed the lions beating the Argos. Bad penalty by Mitchell late in the game to set up the clinching td for the leos.


----------



## zontar

Missed the early game--but saw BC-TO--a little less drama than last week--but the Argos did make it interesting at the end.


----------



## mhammer

The heat got to me yesterday, so I fell asleep a little into the 3rd quarter of the Bombers/Als game. Or did the Als even show up for that one? What I saw of it was pretty lackluster.


----------



## zontar

Horrible finish last night.


----------



## Cartcanuck

As a Rider fan I have to disagree. For me, that second half was terrific. 

As a guy who lived in Calgary for many many years, from a Stamps point of view, it was a great disappointment. 

The Stamps defense should never let the Riders control the ball they way they did, but the Riders really seemed to be on their game in the 2nd half. And when you have the ball 75% of the time (or more) you had better win the game. Great game for Getzlaf. 

It was a bad day for injuries for the Stamps. They can't really afford to lose Tate so early in the season. Even if it is only tendinitis in his elbow, that could be bad enough to sideline him for a while.


----------



## zontar

Well it is relative to which team you like (Or failing that--which one you hate)


----------



## mhammer

Yowza! Some game. Bagg is back with a vengeance. What will this year's Riders be like when they have Simon back in the lineup too? They could be the team to beat this year.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Wow. 

Bagg back and looking good. 

Durant was sharp. 

Sheets was on his game. 

I'm really liking the Riders so far this year. It's a long season and we're just getting started, but it's nice to start the season off 3-0.


----------



## mhammer

Yep, Sheets was every bit as good as Kackert on a good day.

I'd like to see Walker and Williams retrn to the Ti-Cats lineup, but was rather shocked to learn that Williams is paid less than me...and I don't make 6 figures. I don't know how the Ti-Cats are gonna hold him. He's too good to be playing for that kinda money.


----------



## Cartcanuck

the Ti-Cats should be a hot team this year. They have a very strong roster and some incredible experience (of course most of that is *cough* ex-Riders), so I expect the Hamilton Rider-Cats to do good if their defense can hold strong. 

I've always been amazed at how little money many of the players in the league make. Talk about love of the game. These guys have to love it. Most CFL players could only dream of making the money a rookie makes in the NHL.


----------



## doriangrey

Cartcanuck said:


> Durant was sharp.


He's in a walking boot right now - hopefully he will be ready for their next game



Cartcanuck said:


> I've always been amazed at how little money many of the players in the league make. Talk about love of the game. These guys have to love it. Most CFL players could only dream of making the money a rookie makes in the NHL.


No doubt.

on another note - wassup in the east?! All 4 teams are 1 - 2...not good...the west appears to be the best  I know the season is early... I hope the Ticats and Bombers do better this year...and Montreal is on the decline


----------



## mhammer

Well, Durant could have worn that walking boot...backwards...through the entire game, and still won it. Did the Ti-Cats somehow get lost in baggage during the flight and sent to the wrong city? Who the hell showed up to the game instead of them? Yeesh!! (BTW, has the Chris Williams thing been sorted out yet?) So far, the Riders look like the team to beat this year.

On brighter notes, two plays stood out for me in Week 4 games.

1) *Fred Bennett's *ball punch-out as the Al's *Noel Devine* was running back a kick for what seemed a certain TD. In-freaking-credible. Let this be a lesson to all those defensive players chasing a speedster down the sidelines: _*even if you don't think you can catch up to the guy to tackle him, that's not the only alternative available to you*_. That specific play aside, holy Toledo, what a comeback! Like all those fans leaving the stands after 15, I was ready to turn the TV off and go wash dishes. Glad I waited.
2) The Lions' *Emmanuel Arceneaux* had the most adorable post-TD endzone ritual I've seen yet. After the sort of long bomb catch that made it look easy, Arceneaux trotted to the far corner of the endzone, gently put the ball dow,n picked up the orange pylon in the corner, and stood by the ball using the pylon like a putter, and tapped the ball as if he was sinking a 4-footer. Three cheers for some creativity! It still takes a back seat to Hugh Charles' backflips...but then what wouldn't, right? He gets a tip of the hat from me.


----------



## mhammer

Heartbreaker for Edmonton last night. So close, yet so far away.

And while I have you here, how much CFL coverage do you get in your local paper? I ask because you'd think that with a CFL franchise and new stadium arriving in Ottawa next year (especially after all the agony at the municipal level that preceded it), you'd think there would be some sort of effort on the part of sportswriters to build up a little local enthusiasm for Canadian football such that the team is commercially successful and the stadium doesn't turn into a white elephant for the city.

But no. I look for CFL coverage, and I see none, apart from the box scores. Not even criticism. I see more coverage of sports that are NOT in season than I see of a national professional sports league that IS in season. I can find stories on whether so-and-so will be ready for the NFL season when it starts, and I can find full pages of stuff on hockey and the Tour de France, and badminton, but NOTHING about the CFL.

So, is it like this in other cities, or do you actuaslly get local coverage because you currently _have_ a team?


----------



## gtone

Come to SK Mark - both major daily newspapers here give plenty of ink to the CFL. Not just Riders-based coverage either, plenty of stories league-wide make headlines here. News of training camp progress, trades, salaries, injuries and standings league-wide are regular coffee/watercooler fodder. 

Folks on the Prairies can't get enough CFL football it seems. Grocery products are named after local Rider fan favourite players (past and present), vehicle/farm/yard/recreational products also offered in all manner of special Rider option packages locally, former all-stars like George Reed, etc are treated like royalty here, and so on. It is routine (almost expected), that workplace dress codes include a "Green" game-day policy including many formal offices outside of the possible exception of funeral homes (come to think of it, funerals in SK on game-day are almost unheard of!). You will probably also find more Rider green at the Grey Cup than even some of the teams occassionally represented at the final. Let's face it - CFL football is very much a religion/cult here, and member/converts exist in virtually every CFL market. Pretty cool really for a province of only a million souls. 

When I go back home to ON (Toronto and Peterborough, mainly), many people I talk to either just don't care about CFL or even realize the league is still going. Thank goodness there's some folks that still do care enough across this country to enjoy the great and highly entertaining sport that is 3-down, big field Canadian football.


----------



## mhammer

...and this was why I considered that episode of "Corner Gas", where Emma had to decide between giving up her Grey Cup tickets for the GC in Regina that year, and never being able to shop in a dollar store _anywhere_ in Canada _ever_ again, to be the "Sophie's Choice" of Canadian culture.

It is clear that Rider fans are the best sports fans of just about any type in Canada. I am well aware of the sign on the TCH at the Manitoba/Saskatchewan border that says "Welcome to Riderville, pop. 1,000,000". And having attended the 2009 Grey Cup where the heartbreaking loss to Montreal occurred because of "the 13th man" (and we were seated about 30ft from the guy who had been in the papers all that week wearing signs and garb warning Montreal to "beware of the 13th man"), and where Safeway had to send out of province because Calgary had run out of watermelons to carve into Riders "helmets", I am fully cogniscent of the depths of that loyalty. 

If we could get 1/10 that enthusiasm here in Ottawa, I'd be forever grateful. Maybe it will come back once the game itself returns. But the local sports writers don't seem to be laying much of a foundation for it. I want to hear the white noise of the cheering from Frank Clair Stadium echo down the canal like I did when I was a kid.


----------



## dtsaudio

The fans in SK make me want to be a fan, and I live in Ti-Cats country.
It's always fun to watch a Rider home game on TV. Watching visiting teams struggle with the crowd noise is always fun. 13th man indeed.


----------



## mhammer

The new Winnipeg stadium, at least on TV, seems to have a great vibe, and is capable of being every bit as noisy as Mosaic, if the fans want it to be. Assuming the Bombers can get their act together by the time it arrives, the Banjo Bowl could be a heap of fun this year.


----------



## buzzy

The new stadium in Winnipeg looks very nice. I'd like to visit it someday. (Haven't been to Winnipeg for over 20 years; perhaps I'm due.)

There were some good performances from backup QBs this past weekend. Bo Levi Mitchell looked great. I'd like to see him get more playing time, but it probably won't happen since he's #3 on the depth chart.

What did you think of the name chosen for the Ottawa franchise? _RedBlacks_? Are you kidding?

Looking forward to the rare Tuesday game tomorrow night. Argos will have their hands full.


----------



## zontar

buzzy said:


> What did you think of the name chosen for the Ottawa franchise? _RedBlacks_? Are you kidding?


I think they just wanted an R name and wanted Red & Black as colours--and nobody could agree on anything else--so that one slipped by.

Oops!


----------



## doriangrey

buzzy said:


> What did you think of the name chosen for the Ottawa franchise? _RedBlacks_? Are you kidding?
> 
> Looking forward to the rare Tuesday game tomorrow night. Argos will have their hands full.


Redblacks?! seriously?! what the he!! is a redblack?

I don't get the logic behind a Tuesday night game...oh yeah because the Argos are an afterthought after the Jays I guess... 
Ricky Ray is out and Zach is on the attack...they will have their hands full. I'm guessing that the Lions will deliver a sounds thrashing tonight


----------



## Cartcanuck

buzzy said:


> What did you think of the name chosen for the Ottawa franchise? _RedBlacks_? Are you kidding?


I think it's a just fine name for a team that will only be around for 3 or 4 years. Or it's great for a high school team. 

*sigh*

At least it's not RoughRiders. That's one thing in favour of the name. 

I thought the Renegades was fine, but I wonder if there are licensing issues with the name.
What about Rebels? Revolution? Ramblers? Road Hogs? Rascals? Recon? 

No? Ok. RedBlacks. 

*shakeshead*


----------



## mhammer

Very impressive debut lsdt night for both this Collaros kid and Steele. What was most impressive about Collaros was his ability to scramble yet still maintain his cool and his aim. The sort of thing you usually only see in very seasoned pros.


----------



## buzzy

mhammer said:


> Very impressive debut lsdt night for both this Collaros kid and Steele. What was most impressive about Collaros was his ability to scramble yet still maintain his cool and his aim. The sort of thing you usually only see in very seasoned pros.


Prior to the game, I was thinking we haven't seen a solid defensive performance from the Argos so far this year. We certainly saw one last night.

Collaros looked good for the most part. His receivers made some outstanding catches. Steele was impressive.


With regard to Ottawa, I'm still surprised they got another crack at a CFL club. Perhaps with a better venue they will have more success but Ottawa sports fans are difficult to predict. I think most sports fan dollars there go to the Senators.

I remember at one of the last home games of the Renegades there was a decent crowd. It turned out many of those fans were there on $1 tickets.


----------



## doriangrey

buzzy said:


> Collaros looked good for the most part. His receivers made some outstanding catches. Steele was impressive.


I didn't see the whole game but from the highlights it looked like Collaros' receivers made some heroic catches for him... surprised the Lions didn't bring it more...why can't they put up points in the first half?


----------



## mhammer

buzzy said:


> 205With regard to Ottawa, I'm still surprised they got another crack at a CFL club. Perhaps with a better venue they will have more success but Ottawa sports fans are difficult to predict. I think most sports fan dollars there go to the Senators.
> 
> I remember at one of the last home games of the Renegades there was a decent crowd. It turned out many of those fans were there on $1 tickets.


There's certainly local enthusiasm for the team being re-established, but obviously enthusiasm for a team to follow, or watch on TV is not the same thing as enthusiasm that translates into ticket sales and purchasing of merchandizing. And of course, no one is going to be buying overpriced team jerseys with someone's name and number on them until the team develops some kind of persona that people can identify with, and respect, and specific players start emerging as "favorite player" material. And that may take a little while. In the meantime, if I'm representative of any other fans, the initial attraction will be simply being able to see a CFL game without having to travel somewhere. So, I may not give a rat's ass about the Redblacks for a while, but I'd be interested in seeing the Riders play.

The Renegades had the misfortune to be launched after the telecomm bust, and be in action after the Radwanski affair. Between citizens and MPs getting pissed off at George Radwanski's dining, travelling, and beverage expenses (which killed a number of higher-end restaurants), and Nortel, JDS, and Corel being decimated, the entertainment industry in Ottawa took a huge hit, and corporate season tickets to lavish on clients and friends kind of disappeared. We're not about to resume lavish spending, but things are stable enough that whatever does get spent on entertainment will not overreach and suddenly bottom out.


----------



## zontar

nkjanssen said:


> Only slightly better than the "Baltimore CFL'ers".


Well that was due to a lawsuit--so they had that excuse, and they wound up with Stallions.

As to Collaros, along with Mitchell-a couple of very good debuts.
Even the Bombers had a decent debut with Goltz.
And With Drew Willy for the Riders (Although he's played a bit before) it looks good for up & coming QBs--but it's still early--let's see how they do when teams have more film on them.

I'm sure at least one of them will do well, hopefully it's more than that--it's good for the league.


----------



## buzzy

doriangrey said:


> I didn't see the whole game but from the highlights it looked like Collaros' receivers made some heroic catches for him... surprised the Lions didn't bring it more...why can't they put up points in the first half?


Yes, absolutely. The receivers helped him out quite a bit, but I guess that's what they get paid for. 

Collaros was quite elusive. Seeing him escape from Bighill _twice_ was entertaining.

Lots of questions for the Lions....... three unnecessary roughness calls at the same time? 45 yards. Whoa.





mhammer said:


> There's certainly local enthusiasm for the team being re-established, but obviously enthusiasm for a team to follow, or watch on TV is not the same thing as enthusiasm that translates into ticket sales and purchasing of merchandizing. And of course, no one is going to be buying overpriced team jerseys with someone's name and number on them until the team develops some kind of persona that people can identify with, and respect, and specific players start emerging as "favorite player" material. And that may take a little while. In the meantime, if I'm representative of any other fans, the initial attraction will be simply being able to see a CFL game without having to travel somewhere. So, I may not give a rat's ass about the Redblacks for a while, but I'd be interested in seeing the Riders play.
> 
> The Renegades had the misfortune to be launched after the telecomm bust, and be in action after the Radwanski affair. Between citizens and MPs getting pissed off at George Radwanski's dining, travelling, and beverage expenses (which killed a number of higher-end restaurants), and Nortel, JDS, and Corel being decimated, the entertainment industry in Ottawa took a huge hit, and corporate season tickets to lavish on clients and friends kind of disappeared. We're not about to resume lavish spending, but things are stable enough that whatever does get spent on entertainment will not overreach and suddenly bottom out.


Good points.

I'm hoping the team can survive. Winnipeg belongs in the West Division and as you wrote it would nice for Ottawa area fans to be able to see the other teams without having to go far away.

I'm just not certain about the level of fan support, but we'll see. Apparently they sold 10,000 season tickets so that's a good start.


I read that the attendance for Tuesday's game was just over 20,000. I guess it was a Tuesday game with a backup QB. Those in attendance seemed to be in fine spirit, though.


----------



## doriangrey

buzzy said:


> I read that the attendance for Tuesday's game was just over 20,000. I guess it was a Tuesday game with a backup QB. Those in attendance seemed to be in fine spirit, though.


I still can't get past the fact that they had the game on a Tuesday...I would be pretty pissed about that if I were an Argos owner...I know the Blue Jays come before the Argos but c'mon...a CFL game on a Tuesday? I think that was a pretty lame scheduling move by the league imho...


----------



## buzzy

doriangrey said:


> I still can't get past the fact that they had the game on a Tuesday...I would be pretty pissed about that if I were an Argos owner...I know the Blue Jays come before the Argos but c'mon...a CFL game on a Tuesday? I think that was a pretty lame scheduling move by the league imho...


The consensus seems to be that the Argos need their own stadium. Something smaller and designed for football. Aside from creating a better atmosphere and giving fans a good view from any seat in the house, they would be able to avoid these scheduling issues.

Personally, I didn't mind the Tuesday game. I didn't have other plans and I was exhausted; sitting on the couch for a few hours was fine with me.


----------



## Intrepid

I just watched a pitiful spectacle on TSN tonight. Hamilton vs. Winnipeg. Both teams sucked. They both deserved to lose. Burris can't find his receivers even though they are wide open. The Bombers just can't pick one QB to lead the Team. Quite frankly all 3 of their QB's sucked tonight. Coaching sucked for both teams. Did I mention the game sucked? No wonder these two teams are battling for last place. They suck!


----------



## doriangrey

We get pretty good coverage here with the Lions but I totally get your point...they talk more about the Canucks in the sports radio show here when they're not in season than they do about the Lions when they are in season...

Should be quite the challenge for the Lions tonight playing Calgary


----------



## puckhead

doriangrey said:


> We get pretty good coverage here with the Lions but I totally get your point...they talk more about the Canucks in the sports radio show here when they're not in season than they do about the Lions when they are in season...
> 
> Should be quite the challenge for the Lions tonight playing Calgary


Leos have been chewed up by the good teams so far.
time to step it up. mediocre is not good enough for this bunch.


----------



## puckhead

Sure like those new BC Lions jerseys
Sure like their first drive. 5 plays, 78 yards, 7 points.

Sure wish i had more than one TV in this room.
- Lions vs Stamps
- Whitecaps vs Denver
- Seahawks preseason
- MMA, a chance to see Sonnen punched in the face repeatedly. maybe that's the one to tape, so I can watch it over again

Oscar de la Hoya is drunk.
Q: you must be very excited - your new show is starting on August 19
A: I am very excited - my new show is starting on August 19
*awkward silence*


----------



## mhammer

Only caught the last quarter of the Riders/Als game, but boy that was enough! Both sets of fans needed a stiff drink after that one. Winning by a field goal on the last play had a certain poetic justice, when beating the Als.


----------



## puckhead

mhammer said:


> Only caught the last quarter of the Riders/Als game, but boy that was enough! Both sets of fans needed a stiff drink after that one. Winning by a field goal on the last play had a certain poetic justice, when beating the Als.


if ever there was a game that deserved to be won by a rouge - that was it.


here's a good shot of the new Lions uniforms
some of the reporters were complaining about being able to see the numbers
i like 'em though. those matte black helmets are slick, too.
the little paw on the pants looks like a college girl leaving a heart shape covered at the tanning salon though.


----------



## mhammer

A co-worker and I were whining to each other the other day how exasperating we found the seeingly endless "fashion show" of CFL uniforms. IT seems like every team has a different uniform every other week. It's not that any of those uniforms are bad, but _PICK A FRICKIN' UNIFORM AND *STICK *WITH IT_!!


----------



## buzzy

I haven't been very impressed by the games so far this weekend. Too much sloppy play and too many penalties.

I didn't care for the new BC uniforms. They're kind of a weird colour to me.

I saw earlier that the Bombers fired their OC now as well. There have been lots of changes there this week. The fans have been calling for most of these guys to be fired for a long time.

I was pleased that Winnipeg hired Marcel Bellefeuille. I wouldn't be surprised if he becomes Head Coach at some point (maybe for next season).


----------



## zontar

I'd like the Lions new uniforms better if
1-the numbers were solid orange so you could actually read the number
2-the helmet & uniform colours were closer.


----------



## Intrepid

Interesting game tonight. Argos 33 Eskies 23.


----------



## Intrepid

Final, Argos by 3. Argos are now 5 and 2. The best in the East.


----------



## doriangrey

mhammer said:


> _PICK A FRICKIN' UNIFORM AND *STICK *WITH IT_!!


Agreed...it's even worse in the NHL ... Just another way to gouge more money out or fans...with that said I think I actually like the black lions uniforms...more importantly, we were ale to pull out a win against the league leading stamps


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> Final, Argos by 3. Argos are now 5 and 2. The best in the East.


Going to see the Stamps vs Argos at the Rogers Center this Friday. Could be a good game. Is Kackert going to be back in the lineup, or is he still out? Not that Chiles and Steele have been uninteresting, but I wouldn't want ALL the interesting running plays to be Jon Cornish.


----------



## Intrepid

kackert is still out!


----------



## mhammer

Then I guess Steele, Chiles, Owen, Lewis, and Cornish are going to have to provide the entertainment value.


----------



## puckhead

mhammer said:


> A co-worker and I were whining to each other the other day how exasperating we found the seeingly endless "fashion show" of CFL uniforms. IT seems like every team has a different uniform every other week. It's not that any of those uniforms are bad, but _PICK A FRICKIN' UNIFORM AND *STICK *WITH IT_!!





doriangrey said:


> Agreed...it's even worse in the NHL ... Just another way to gouge more money out or fans...with that said I think I actually like the black lions uniforms...more importantly, we were ale to pull out a win against the league leading stamps


i wouldn't be upset if they never went back to the Orange.

Short week vs Montreal coming up.
not sure if that hurts BC (travel) or Mtl (injuries) more.
probably Mtl if Calvillo is still dizzy


----------



## puckhead

wow. what a freaking finish in Montreal.

rookie QN in his debut.... tosses a 57 yard pass with one second left, to set p a chipshot FG for the win.
I mean, it sucks the Lions lost, but that was a fun game to watch.


----------



## Intrepid

That was an excitingly bad game to watch. Montreal had 13 penalties and still ended up winning the game. Way too many turnovers. But you have to give young Montreal's QB a lot of credit for hanging in there and throwing an amazing pass to give the Als a chance at a field Goal with 1 second left. The chipshot finishes the Lions who were heavy favourites. Lulay and his receiving corps looked weak.


puckhead said:


> wow. what a freaking finish in Montreal.
> 
> rookie QN in his debut.... tosses a 57 yard pass with one second left, to set p a chipshot FG for the win.
> I mean, it sucks the Lions lost, but that was a fun game to watch.


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> wow. what a freaking finish in Montreal.
> 
> rookie QN in his debut.... tosses a 57 yard pass with one second left, to set p a chipshot FG for the win.
> I mean, it sucks the Lions lost, but that was a fun game to watch.


I'm pleasantly surprised...


----------



## puckhead

huh.

_@imacVanSun: Only guy worse than Lions in MTL was clock-operator. QB Marsh had ball 2-3 secs on Hail Mary before clock starts. _
http://cfl.ca/video/index/id/88207

I am assuming TSN doesn't have the official game clock.
because if it does, that's literally the difference between win or loss.


----------



## Intrepid

Argos slaughtered by the injury ridden Stampeders 35-14. Wow. Argos looked bad. Their defensive secondary sucked and they're lost without Ricky Ray at the helm.


----------



## Intrepid

Here's a question. Why won't the Argos Offensive Coach allow Steele to run with the ball? The guy has a 6 yard per touch average on the run and he was barely used.9kkhhd


----------



## Intrepid

One heck of a barn burner right now between the Eskies and Sask. I think Edmonton has found their QB. Reilly is doing great. Its 27-22 Eskies with 10:19 left in the 4th. It's a toss up on the outcome but Edmonton are the extreme underdogs.


----------



## dtsaudio

Easily Edmonton's best game this year. They just keep making stupid mistakes at clutch times.
Reilly's doing great if he doesn't get killed first. He is one tough guy though.


----------



## zontar

Great game in Toronto last night.

At least from my point of view.
The Stamps' depth is better than thought, and the defence got their act together.


----------



## Intrepid

Argos looked terrible. The loss of Ricky Ray is a huge blow to any chance of success for the Boatman.


zontar said:


> Great game in Toronto last night.
> 
> At least from my point of view.
> The Stamps' depth is better than thought, and the defence got their act together.


----------



## buzzy

I've been impressed with Reilly but he can't keep running the ball himself on every other play. There has to be more to their offence. There were a few plays where he could have given it to his running back. It would have been interesting to be at the game to see how many times Reilly ran when there were open receivers.

It was nice to see Stamps get some chances to show what he can do.


----------



## Intrepid

Stamps is fantastic. Very exciting receiver. This one is for the Bomber fans. Is there some reason Winnipeg doesn't take advantage of using their running back Chad Simpson? This guy has some serious talent. Since the Team is having all sorts of QB problems you would think they would try to establish a ground game. I think Simpson could be a real workhorse. I wish the Argos had him!


----------



## Intrepid

That helmet on helmet hit on Reilly near the end of the game should have been called by the Refs. Instead, they call it a fumble. I think the officiating in relation to late hits, low hits and helmet hits on QB's should be called more often or all the premier QB's in the CFL will either be on the sidelines or in the hospital watching the game.


----------



## buzzy

Intrepid said:


> This one is for the Bomber fans. Is there some reason Winnipeg doesn't take advantage of using their running back Chad Simpson? This guy has some serious talent. Since the Team is having all sorts of QB problems you would think they would try to establish a ground game. I think Simpson could be a real workhorse. I wish the Argos had him!


I don't understand why any team would abandon the run game. Even if your O-line isn't that great, there should be a mix of plays. The run game allows the QB to get more comfortable back there. I don't like to see the QB running the ball too often. They're the most important player. The running back gets paid to run, get hit, and get tackled. Use him.





Intrepid said:


> That helmet on helmet hit on Reilly near the end of the game should have been called by the Refs. Instead, they call it a fumble. I think the officiating in relation to late hits, low hits and helmet hits on QB's should be called more often or all the premier QB's in the CFL will either be on the sidelines or in the hospital watching the game.


I agree. The officiating has been poor. In contrast to them not calling roughing the passer often enough, there have been several _unnecessary_ unnecessary roughness calls. Those really grate on my nerves.


----------



## doriangrey

puckhead said:


> wow. what a freaking finish in Montreal.


I'm still in shock about that one...



Intrepid said:


> That helmet on helmet hit on Reilly near the end of the game should have been called by the Refs. Instead, they call it a fumble. I think the officiating in relation to late hits, low hits and helmet hits on QB's should be called more often or all the premier QB's in the CFL will either be on the sidelines or in the hospital watching the game.


I agree wholeheartedly...

Did anyone see the Sandro DeAngelis onside kick recovery in the Bombers vs Ti Cats game? I'd post a link to the video but I can't find any good video of it...but it was too funny...they were lined up like he was going to kick off the ball and then he walks up to the ball and quickly kicks it about 12 yards and then runs up all by himself and jumps on it...I've never seen that before...it was awesome...nobody on the Bombers hardly moved...POTW IMHO =)


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> Great game in Toronto last night.
> 
> At least from my point of view.
> The Stamps' depth is better than thought, and the defence got their act together.


My friend and I were at the game. The 2nd quarter had some nice moments that made us think it might be as exciting as the Montreal-B.C. game or the Riders-Eskimos game, but the 2nd half was pretty dreary. I kept my eyes peeled for a sign of Ray on the sidelines after he came out of the game, but he was whisked away, not to be seen for the rest of the evening. Not a good sign. The Stamps were way over on the other side of the field, so I couldn't see if Glenn was similarly whisked away for assessment, or simply nursing a boo-boo and providing tips on the sideline.

I was expecting a lot more from Steele, but he seemed to get more action on the sidelines than in the game. When the guy wasn't madly peddling away on the stationary bike, he was pacing up and down the sidelines. Musta had over 1000yds rushing there, but precious little on the field.

Both Kackert and Cornish were sorely missed. If both Ray and Glenn are out, that puts a serious crimp in their chances. The only teams with their 1st string quarterback still in action are Hamilton, Saskatchewan, Edmonton, and BC.


----------



## mhammer

puckhead said:


> wow. what a freaking finish in Montreal.
> 
> rookie QN in his debut.... tosses a 57 yard pass with one second left, to set p a chipshot FG for the win.
> I mean, it sucks the Lions lost, but that was a fun game to watch.


Helluva game. As exciting as they come. This Marsh kid was fun to watch, and a real up and comer, along with Collaros. 

As for how it ended, I hasten to remind people that there are few sports as exciting to watch as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game. Just about ANYTHING can happen. That little "soccer game" they had, kicking the ball down the field was pretty bizarre. It stemmed from one of those rules I'd wager very few folks have ever heard of. I know I certainly hadn't.

From the wikipedia entry:

"_During conversions, the ball is considered live in the CFL, American collegiate football, some high school associations, and the now-defunct NFL Europa. As such, this allows the defensive team to gain two points on an interception or fumble return should they reach the kicking team's end zone, or (in the CFL) one point should the defensive team make an open-field kick through the kicking team's goalpost. Conversely, in the NFL, other levels of American football, and amateur Canadian football, defensive teams cannot score during a try attempt_."


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> My friend and I were at the game. The 2nd quarter had some nice moments that made us think it might be as exciting as the Montreal-B.C. game or the Riders-Eskimos game, but the 2nd half was pretty dreary. I kept my eyes peeled for a sign of Ray on the sidelines after he came out of the game, but he was whisked away, not to be seen for the rest of the evening. Not a good sign. The Stamps were way over on the other side of the field, so I couldn't see if Glenn was similarly whisked away for assessment, or simply nursing a boo-boo and providing tips on the sideline.


On TV they showed both come back--Ray was in his street clothes, Glenn was in uniform.
But neither was going to go back in.

Hopefully they both get better soon.
(As well as Cornish & others)


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> On TV they showed both come back--Ray was in his street clothes, Glenn was in uniform.
> But neither was going to go back in.


Wait, you mean Ray's tailor doesn't put "15" on the back of his suits?! Well, that explains why I couldn't spot him. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Wait, you mean Ray's tailor doesn't put "15" on the back of his suits?! Well, that explains why I couldn't spot him. :smilie_flagge17:


Probably...


----------



## Intrepid

Interesting game in B.C. tonight. The Lions don't look all that great right now. The Tabbies are showing some toughness. It's tied 7-7 with 8:02 left in the 2nd quarter. Could be an upset in the making. Lulay has not looked in control all year.


----------



## puckhead

Intrepid said:


> Interesting game in B.C. tonight. The Lions don't look all that great right now. The Tabbies are showing some toughness. It's tied 7-7 with 8:02 left in the 2nd quarter. Could be an upset in the making. Lulay has not looked in control all year.


Manny Arceneaux dropped 7 points on a long bomb 9caught one later though).
Nick Moore dropped a couple of big first downs, which doesn't happen very often.
Leos need to clean up that stuff an they should be OK. They haven't been able to clean it up all season though!
They are handling the blitz much better than last week, and it's nice to see Harris bust loose at least once

Hamilton is playing better than I would have expected though. They have played mostly shit teams so far, wasn't sure if they wold be able to step it up against a better team.
Though Burris ALWAYS plays well against the Leos
oh, and Eleminiam is not coming back tonight, that's a big loss.


----------



## puckhead

and i miss those black uniforms


----------



## Intrepid

Harris is now looking like a force to be reckoned with at this point in the game. 21-9 for B.C. with 10 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Nice gamble on 3rd down to get the TD! Good coaching decision.


----------



## Intrepid

I like the flat black uniforms as well. They looked intimidating!


----------



## puckhead

Intrepid said:


> Harris is now looking like a force to be reckoned with at this point in the game. 21-9 for B.C. with 10 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Nice gamble on 3rd down to get the TD! Nice coaching decision.


Leos playing with confidence tonight.
went for a 3rd and 1 from their own 30 earlier on, then this 3rd and 3 for the major.
haven't seen that for most of the year. nice to see them make both, too


----------



## Intrepid

They are starting to look like a Grey Cup contender. Defence looks tougher. They managed to get 3 sacks tonight which is huge since B.C. is last in the CFL for that Stat. They really have to be careful with stupid penalties. I hate offsides and facemasks. Dumb.


----------



## Intrepid

Banks should have sacked Burris. Dumb dumb interference penalty. From tough goal line stance to a weak TD. They're letting Hamilton back in the game.


----------



## puckhead

Am I being a homer, or was that a pretty light PI call in the endzone



/yes, i took the Lions -6 points


----------



## Intrepid

I agree. Pretty lame call. I took the point spread as well.


puckhead said:


> Am I being a homer, or was that a pretty light PI call in the endzone
> 
> 
> 
> /yes, i took the Lions -6 points


----------



## puckhead

my goodness have there been some massive hits tonight.

nice play to put the good guys up by +spread


----------



## puckhead

yay for the win. boo for the lost $10
Fantuz was sure the go-to target on the 2nd and longs when it mattered most.
Hamilton was better than I had anticipated. Burris still has an arm.


----------



## Intrepid

BC had so many chances to put the Cats away and didn't. Penalties and dropped passes allowed the TiCats to stay in the game. If you give Burris time, he can hurt you.


----------



## zontar

The Riders keep showing signs of being beatable.


We'll see how the Bombers do in the re-match.

And the Stamps can beat them in their last match up.

But finishing 1st doesn't really guarantee anything for the actual game--just a week off and home field advantage.


----------



## mhammer

This Stamps-Eskies game...what can I say? Whew!!


----------



## Intrepid

Incredible game. The Eskies just don't have any quit in them. 37-34 with 20 seconds left.


----------



## Intrepid

Wow, just an incredible comeback by the Eskies that just came up short. If Edmonton just learns to play in the first half they may have a decent last half of the season. Any predictions on the Argos/Alouettes game tomorrow? Neither team has their starting QB's in the line up.


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> Wow, just an incredible comeback by the Eskies that just came up short. If Edmonton just learns to play in the first half they may have a decent last half of the season. Any predictions on the Argos/Alouettes game tomorrow? Neither team has their starting QB's in the line up.


The Argo's by at least 10 points.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> This Stamps-Eskies game...what can I say? Whew!!


Yeah, I thought it was over--made the last half of the 4th quarter tense, and at times frustrating.


----------



## mhammer

As for the Argos-Als game, both replacement QBs (Collaros, Marsh) show signs of future greatness, and are entertaining. But of course, the game does not depend solely on them. I suspect the outcome will depend much on who is available in the running teams. Not only are Ray and Kackert still out, but so is Rhomby Bryant and Swayze Waters. On the Als side, Jamel Richardson is sidelined along with A.C., but also a discouragingly long line (seven, count 'em, 7) of linebackers. So, the one team hurting big on the offensive side, andthe other hurting big on the defensive side. Tough to predict.

One thing that likely _will_ be easy to predict is the crowd. Molson Stadium is in the heart of the "McGill Ghetto", just across the street from where some of my old undergrad buddies used to live, and under the shadow of the Montreal Neurological Institute. McGill campus will be hopping today, with orientation activities all over, and thousands of kids returning or heading off to school. They WILL be boisterous.


----------



## Intrepid

Argos have to start using their running game. With Kackert out they really have to give Steele a fair shot. The guy can run, he just needs a small hole in the line. I'm surprised if they don't go to the short pass to the sidelines a bit more. They should be using Andre Durie a lot more. He can catch and is very elusive once he gets the ball. No doubt Montreal will be focusing on the Flyin Hawaiian so the QB needs to hit guys like Durie a lot more. I think the Argos run the ball the least of any team in the CFL. They need to up it to 25-30 running plays tonight to beat up on the Als defensive line and give the young QB some breathing room. Did I mention I'm an Argos fan?


----------



## mhammer

I think you're right. I still don't understand why Steele spent more time running around the bench, when they played the Stamps, than he did on the field. Both he and Chiles can be exciting players when they get the chance. Perhaps with so many Alouette linebackers out-of-order, they may be able to show a bit of that this evening.


----------



## Intrepid

Nice TD catch by John Chiles. Great hands, nice throw. 8-0 Argos.


----------



## Intrepid

Half time score Als 17- Argos 8. Argos are sucking badly.


----------



## Intrepid

The Argos now officially suck. Als 20-Argos 9. Argos only managed to score 1 point in the last 3 quarters. My head is hurting. The Argos are lucky that we have Winnipeg in our Division.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> The Argos now officially suck. Als 20-Argos 9. Argos only managed to score 1 point in the last 3 quarters. My head is hurting. The Argos are lucky that we have Winnipeg in our Division.


Well, that will help--especially as the Eskimos keep losing and will have to really pick it up to even qualify for a crossover playoff spot.
But with half a season left--who knows?
Anything could still happen.


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> The Argos now officially suck. Als 20-Argos 9. Argos only managed to score 1 point in the last 3 quarters. My head is hurting. The Argos are lucky that we have Winnipeg in our Division.


Actually, the Argos _are_ great. Perhaps you tuned in late last night. Just before the telecast, TSN announced that the game was being blacked out for some reason or other, and would be replaced by a couple of U of T and Ryerson frats, horsing around in team jerseys, and that the announcers would simply be using the names on the jerseys rather than try to learn all those new names at the last minute.

I suspect that may explain a lot.


----------



## Steadfastly

Steadfastly said:


> The Argo's by at least 10 points.


Man, I wasn't even close!


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> Man, I wasn't even close!


No one could have predicted the real outcome. Just a poorly played game. Aren't the Eskies and the Stamps on tonight??? Should be a killer game.


----------



## mhammer

Certainly the Eskimos will be setting out to prove that the close finish earlier this week was not simlpy a fluke or because the Stamps "let them" catch up. And given that they will be playing to a home turf crowd, I think the incentive is even greater. Now, I'm not fool enough to think that a 1-and-8 team is going to suddenly turn into champions, but they WILL be trying hard. I just hope it doesn't translate into a lot of unnecessary roughness penalties.


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> No one could have predicted the real outcome. Just a poorly played game. Aren't the Eskies and the Stamps on tonight??? Should be a killer game.


I've always liked the Eskies even though I've never lived out west. There's something about a team from a smaller city that appeals to me. Plus my sister lives in Calgary and I like to kid her when the Eskies beat the Stamps.


----------



## mhammer

Would I be way off in suggesting that Kavis Reid may be looking for another job in 2 months?


----------



## Intrepid

mhammer said:


> Would I be way off in suggesting that Kavis Reid may be looking for another job in 2 months?


 I know that both Home Depot and Lowes like to hire former athletic types. I feel sorry for Coach Reid. The Eskies have lost so many games by a field goal margin. They could easily be right in the mix with some luck. I can say this, this Eskies team is the best 1-8 Team that I have ever seen.


----------



## mhammer

What the hell is up with the Hamilton uniforms? Did they get renamed the "Bleeding Zebras" when I wasn't looking?


----------



## puckhead

> mhammer
> What the hell is up with the Hamilton uniforms? Did they get renamed the "Bleeding Zebras" when I wasn't looking?


seems to be confusing the Lions sufficiently.
they are walking down field at will.

Leos with 10 rushing yards in the first half, meanwhile.
and Lulay is rushed / touched nearly every play, it seems.


----------



## Intrepid

Lions offensive line looks weak today. Gable is running through the Lion's defence like they were a bunch of chumps. Whoops, Gable just fumbled. 34-8 for the Wildcats?


----------



## Intrepid

Lions comeback was decent but way too late. Old Burris is starting to click with Fantuz. This spells some doom and gloom for the limping Argos unless Toronto starts using the ground game.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> What the hell is up with the Hamilton uniforms? Did they get renamed the "Bleeding Zebras" when I wasn't looking?


It's a tribute to an old Hamilton team--the Flying Wildcats--although the helmets could have been better, and the red socks made it look like they were wearing one piece pyjamas.


----------



## puckhead

Intrepid said:


> Lions comeback was decent but way too late. Old Burris is starting to click with Fantuz. This spells some doom and gloom for the limping Argos unless Toronto starts using the ground game.


Silver lining - maybe this 4th quarter is a turnaround point for the Leo's. Man, they looked disinterested before then. Offense, defense and specials, they all seemed to be going through the motions waiting for a spark to come from somewhere else.


----------



## Intrepid

I think Argos are trying to prove that the Als trouncing of them last Tuesday was no fluke. T.O. needs a QB badly.


----------



## mhammer

I think they have a reasonably decent backup. Not Damon Allen, but not bad. But his front line is not exactly letting him show his best.


----------



## Intrepid

mhammer said:


> I think they have a reasonably decent backup. Not Damon Allen, but not bad. But his front line is not exactly letting him show his best.


He just doesn't have the power of observation that Ray has. Many times there are receivers open and he doesn't throw to them.


----------



## Intrepid

Argos have to rely on their defence to win games from this point on.


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> He just doesn't have the power of observation that Ray has. Many times there are receivers open and he doesn't throw to them.


Good point. Though, to be fair, the ability to"see faster" is something that comes with experience. I don't think football players generally have the opportunity to acquire that quick insight thhe way that other sports like hockey, soccer and basketball do. You can learn a lot of instincts for those sports in 3on 3 or 4 on 4 pickup games. Football *can* be played that way, but the skills you allude to need a full team to acquire, and the brevity of football seasons, whether HS, college, or pro, doesn't provide the learning opportunities that the season-length in those other sports does.


----------



## Intrepid

Very good observation. Maybe he'll mature into a decent QB.


mhammer said:


> Good point. Though, to be fair, the ability to"see faster" is something that comes with experience. I don't think football players generally have the opportunity to acquire that quick insight thhe way that other sports like hockey, soccer and basketball do. You can learn a lot of instincts for those sports in 3on 3 or 4 on 4 pickup games. Football *can* be played that way, but the skills you allude to need a full team to acquire, and the brevity of football seasons, whether HS, college, or pro, doesn't provide the learning opportunities that the season-length in those other sports does.


----------



## Intrepid

Talk about a back and forth game. The rookie QB's are having a shootout. 37-30 for the Argos but still 1:17 on the clock. Anything can happen in a minute in the CFL. That's what makes the CFL so exciting.


----------



## mhammer

Started out rather lacklustre, but ultimately turned into an entertaining game.


----------



## Steadfastly

After the first half, I thought the Argo's were done. Then they pull it out 37-30.


----------



## Intrepid

mhammer said:


> Started out rather lacklustre, but ultimately turned into an entertaining game.


Definitely an exciting finale. Argos were lucky to pull it off. I like the new Argos running back. Did well for his first CFL game.


----------



## Intrepid

The Bombers look like they're about to upset Sask. Unbelievable.


----------



## Intrepid

Spoke too soon. Goltz just fumbled at his own 25.


----------



## Intrepid

Winnipeg 25 Sask 13. Turnover on downs by Dressler with 24 seconds left. It's over. Huge upset in the CFL. Lots of credit to the Bombers defence as they kept the pressure on Durant.


----------



## mhammer

I pvr'd the game but because the first game ran long, I only got to see up to the last 6 minutes. Nice to see the Bombers do well at home. The fans needed that.

And yeah, that defense is dangerous.


----------



## puckhead

> Winnipeg 25 Sask 13. Turnover on downs by Dressler with 24 seconds left. It's over. Huge upset in the CFL. Lots of credit to the Bombers defence as they kept the pressure on Durant.


wow, that is a big upset.
nice to see


----------



## Intrepid

Just heard that Winnipeg traded Buck Pierce to B.C. That poor bugger has had a rough year.


----------



## zontar

Like the outcome of the Banjo Bowl.

As for Buck Pierce being traded--expect to see some more of the same as teams prepare for the generous expansion draft to be held for the new Ottawa team.


----------



## puckhead

> As for Buck Pierce being traded--expect to see some more of the same as teams prepare for the generous expansion draft to be held for the new Ottawa team.


oh, I never thought about that aspect of it. Leos had already traded away Mike Reilly because they knew they would lose him.
I wonder what prospect they are trying to protect by having Buck available.

Uncle Wally did hint that there were more trades a-comin'


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> oh, I never thought about that aspect of it. Leos had already traded away Mike Reilly because they knew they would lose him.
> I wonder what prospect they are trying to protect by having Buck available.
> 
> Uncle Wally did hint that there were more trades a-comin'


I'd also look at it from BC's point of view.

Basically I expect most of the trades to be teams trading positions they have good depth at for ones they don't.


----------



## doriangrey

zontar said:


> As for Buck Pierce being traded--expect to see some more of the same as teams prepare for the generous expansion draft to be held for the new Ottawa team.


Good point! I was surprised by the Buck trade but I never thought about the expansion draft until you raised the point.


----------



## buzzy

I was pleased that the Bombers got another win. Big and noisy crowd at that game. Defence was outstanding. Offence...... 0 first downs in the first half. LOL. I don't think I've ever seen that before. (Maybe the 1-17 Ticats from years ago did something like that, but I don't remember it.)


----------



## Intrepid

I've been watching the CFL for years and I've never seen a team not have at least one first down in a half.


----------



## buzzy

Another weird thing in that game which was mentioned earlier in the thread: Dressler running out of bounds on 3rd down with plenty of yards still needed to get a first down. oops! I guess he thought it was 2nd down. Don't see that too often. 

That was not a good game by the Riders. It'll be very interesting to see how they respond this weekend against the Argos.


I see that Edmonton will be starting Rottier on the O-line this weekend in spite of the GM's comments last week. Quite the gong show in Edmonton these days. I feel bad for Reilly.


----------



## Intrepid

Wow! Argos 33-27 over the strongly favoured Stampeders. Toronto now 8-4 for first overall in the East and 5-1 on the road. Cats just squeeze by the Als 28-26. Not a pretty game.


----------



## zontar

Well that sucks...

oh well still a lot of games left.


----------



## Intrepid

zontar said:


> Well that sucks...
> 
> oh well still a lot of games left.


You're absolutely right. Lots of season left and in the CFL anything can happen.


----------



## puckhead

heck of a finish in the BC - SK game today.
Riders got some bonus chances in a game that should have been put to bed much earlier.

lol. McCallum wanted a shot at the 57 yarder at the end.
DiMarco did a great job working the sidelines to make it an easier kick.


----------



## Intrepid

Sask was lucky to be in it. I've seen a lot of bonehead penalties in the CFL this year. That last one just about handed the game to Sask. Good for McCallum, he definitely has game.


puckhead said:


> heck of a finish in the BC - SK game today.
> Riders got some bonus chances in a game that should have been put to bed much earlier.
> 
> lol. McCallum wanted a shot at the 57 yarder at the end.
> DiMarco did a great job working the sidelines to make it an easier kick.


----------



## mhammer

I saw most of the 2nd half. Apart from the neck-in-neck ending, not all that much to recommend it.

The Montreal-Hamilton game in MOncton, yesterday was fun. Not being an NFL watcher, I was unfamiliar with this Cris Carter guy, whse kid was playing for Montreal. He made some terrific highlight-reel catches, though I imagine his dad is rather perplexed at how this can be considered "pro" ball, when the stadium he watched his kid play in holds less than the average high-school stadium holds.


----------



## Intrepid

Cris carter had a stellar career as a receiver in the NFL. He was inducted into the Football Hall of Fame years ago. Though he started with the Eagles he had a bit of a bad boy reputation and was let go after a couple of years. He joined the Minnesota Vikings and kicked butt as a receiver nearly beating all the receiving records in existence at that time. He was a repeat Pro Bowler at least 8-10 times which is unheard of in this day and age. He is now a NFL colour commentator. He was a heck of a receiver and his Son looks like he has his Father's skill.


----------



## Cartcanuck

puckhead said:


> heck of a finish in the BC - SK game today.
> Riders got some bonus chances in a game that should have been put to bed much earlier.
> 
> lol. McCallum wanted a shot at the 57 yarder at the end.
> DiMarco did a great job working the sidelines to make it an easier kick.


Riders gave it all away in the 3rd. The game should never been as close as it was. I question the refs call on the reception for a touchdown that was called back, but I"m not so much of a homer that I'll blame the outcome on the refs. The Rider have lost their lustre. Their defense couldn't contain a 12 year old girl with a piano tied to her butt. Their offense can't seem to figure out how to put together solid possession drives. IF they can't make a 30 or 40 yard play then they're out in 2 or 3 plays. Gone are the big 8-10 play drives. It's like Sheets is injured, so the team is crippled. It's ridiculous. There's lots of season left for them to plug the leaks in their game, especially in their secondary and in their Offensive line.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> You're absolutely right. Lots of season left and in the CFL anything can happen.


Which can scare me sometimes...

But it keeps things interesting.


----------



## Intrepid

Like Winnipeg and Edmonton in the Grey Cup?


zontar said:


> Which can scare me sometimes...
> 
> But it keeps things interesting.


----------



## doriangrey

puckhead said:


> heck of a finish in the BC - SK game today.
> Riders got some bonus chances in a game that should have been put to bed much earlier.
> 
> lol. McCallum wanted a shot at the 57 yarder at the end.
> DiMarco did a great job working the sidelines to make it an easier kick.


That was an amazing finish... but the 1st half was terrible - neither offence looked good - it was a hockey game score at 3-2 until a few seconds left in the 1st half... but as a Lions fan it was pretty fun to watch them pull that game out...


----------



## Intrepid

BC has the potential to have the best ground game in the league. They need to use it to give Lulay some breathing room assuming he gets back soon.


----------



## buzzy

I think Lulay will be out this weekend as well but I'm looking forward to watching DeMarco. That last drive by the Lions was fantastic. I was a little nervous about them using a down to make it so the kick would be in the centre of the field. You never know what might go wrong. Still, they pulled it off. Great win.

I took a drive down Bank Street in Ottawa a couple of weeks ago. The stadium upgrade is rolling on. Quite the construction project. I'm getting excited already! (even if their name is a bit goofy)


----------



## Intrepid

RedBlack is a typical CFL name isn't it?


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Like Winnipeg and Edmonton in the Grey Cup?


Unlikely, but you never know...


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> RedBlack is a typical CFL name isn't it?


I think that, for the purposes of avoiding confusion, Saskatchewan should rename their team the Red Blacks.

I don't know about you, but the thought of NOT having two CFL teams whose names differ only by a space is just.....well, too disorienting. Had the new Ottawa team been able to use Rough Riders again, that would have solved the problem. But since they can't, it seems to me that the only solution is for Saskatchewan to follow suit and reciprocate by splitting the name.

They wouldn't have to change uniforms or team colours or anything. The entire million of Riderville could still proudly chant "Green is the colour, football is the game". And if you think of it, an entire stadium full of folks wearing green, and cheering for their beloved Red Blacks, is the appropriate level of confusion for the CFL.


----------



## Intrepid

Great idea. I still don't get the whole name controversy.


mhammer said:


> I think that, for the purposes of avoiding confusion, Saskatchewan should rename their team the Red Blacks.
> 
> I don't know about you, but the thought of NOT having two CFL teams whose names differ only by a space is just.....well, too disorienting. Had the new Ottawa team been able to use Rough Riders again, that would have solved the problem. But since they can't, it seems to me that the only solution is for Saskatchewan to follow suit and reciprocate by splitting the name.
> 
> They wouldn't have to change uniforms or team colours or anything. The entire million of Riderville could still proudly chant "Green is the colour, football is the game". And if you think of it, an entire stadium full of folks wearing green, and cheering for their beloved Red Blacks, is the appropriate level of confusion for the CFL.


----------



## mhammer

There's no controversy, really, just a prohibitive price tag by the folks who own the rights to "Rough Riders" as a brand. They don't own the rights to the traditional team colours, which is why the team can be called the Redblacks, and they don't own the rights to having a big "R" on the side of the helmet or jersey shoulders. Whether Rough Riders, Renegades, or Redblacks, Ottawa faithful will get their red, white and black, with a big R.

This team just better succeed, because I don't know how many other feasible nonembarrassing names that start with R are left.


----------



## Cartcanuck

can't they just hyphenate? 

Maybe in 10 years they can rename themselves the Rugrats or something. That still uses an R.


----------



## Intrepid

Is there any word on a Football Franchise for the East coast? I know there was a great deal of chatter about it a couple of years ago but it seems to have died down recently with the RedBlack on the horizon. I think the Eastern provinces could easily support a CFL team and attendance would probably be similar to that of Sask.


----------



## Cartcanuck

I've heard some rumblings again about Moncton being the most likely choice, but I think the Ottawa expansion has everything else very much on the backburner. And I agree, I think an East coast team could do quite well with regards to attendance, fan loyalty, merchandising. I think the most fun would be naming the team.


----------



## Intrepid

Mooseheads. Great name, great sponsor.


----------



## mhammer

They were chatting about it with Mark Cohon a couple of games back. The target locations would be either Moncton or Halifax. Moncton would need a stadium upgrade, while Halifax would need a stadium...period. Halifax-Dartmouth has the largest local population, but Moncton is a drivable distance from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown, Truro, Halifax-Dartmouth and a bunch of other smaller places (e.g., Sussex, Amherst, New Glasgow, Antigonish, Cape Breton). Altogether, you're looking at a population within a 90min to 2hr drive of around 800k (so roughly the equivalent of metro Winnipeg).

As with any football-friendly facility, one has to ask the hard question of whether there is enough alternate justification (e.g., concerts, other sports) for the erection of a facility that only gets 10 home games a year, and maybe 11 if it gets into the post-season. Now, Moncton has been the site of a variety of really big-ticket shows in past, largely because it was able to draw enough people from those driveable distances. But getting 15-25k to see Def Leppard or Bryan Adams or Springsteen _once_ is not the same thing as filling a stadium with min 20k ten times between July and November.

Then there is also the matter of who would pay for a stadium for a team intended to "represent" three provinces. You sure as hell won't get Nova Scotia or PEI kicking in any money if their citizens are bringing their disposable income to New Brunswick as a result.

I don't think it's impossible, but it's not a cakewalk just yet. And the question mark is boldfaced by the observation that the turnout for the recent Moncton game was down a little from previous years. Some voices are suggesting that Quebec would be a surer shot than Moncton, and I think a Quebec provincial rivalry, comparable to Calgary-Edmonton, or Toronto-Hamilton, would be fun and create interest. Not to mention the dynasty that is the Laval Rouge et Or.

I'm hopeful, but I'm not cocksure. The first step is to have the Ottawa franchise succeed. And the Ottawa Citizen is not helping there, not one little bit. We get near zilch coverage of the CFL here. Part of that is because a) we don't have any skin in the game yet (can't imagine Windsor, Victoria, or Quebec's CFL coverage is anything special either), and b) we don't have a Sunday paper. Friday night games end too late to be covered in the Saturday paper, and by the time the Monday paper arrives, both Friday and Saturday games are old news.

Still, you'd think for all the blood, sweat, angst, and money that has been invested, the press would try and stir up a little enthusiasm for the league, instead of treating the NFL like God's annointed ones.


----------



## zontar

Ottawa has better owners that the last few--especially the Gliebermans & Horn Chen, so that should help.

So here's hoping they do succeed and we truly get a coast to coast league with a team in the Maritimes.
Whether it's Moncton or Halifax makes no difference to me.


----------



## mhammer

Me neither. I just think that all those parents whose kids played at Mount A, St. Mary's, St. FX, or Acadia deserve to be able to see their kids play for a local pro team on home turf. 

Come to think of it, there aren't really any "pro" teams IN the Maritimes, are there? There's a lot of talent coming out of there, not just in football, but hockey, and occasionally baseball (forgive me if I've neglected other sports), yet no pro teams. I don't know that CFL should, or deserves to, be the league that cracks open that market, but if they were, and it succeeded, that'd be satisfying. A real coast-to-coast league is a sign of national maturity, IMHO.


----------



## Intrepid

I really think the East Coast deserves a Team. They would have fantastic and loyal fans.


----------



## Intrepid

I know that Ricky Ray is still unable to play and Owens is doubtful. How about some other prominent players? Does it look like Lulay will be back this weekend? How about Mr. Sheets? A lot of teams are missing a lot of important personnel at this time of the season. One more, did I hear right that the TiCats are favoured over the Stamps?


----------



## puckhead

Lulay still a no-go. they said right off the bat he would miss at least 2 starts.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> I know that Ricky Ray is still unable to play and Owens is doubtful. How about some other prominent players? Does it look like Lulay will be back this weekend? How about Mr. Sheets? A lot of teams are missing a lot of important personnel at this time of the season.


Hmm, Tate & Lewis among other for the Stamps
I think Sheets is still out for the Riders, as well as Calvillo & others for the Als


----------



## Intrepid

Any predictions on the B.C./Winnipeg game? Hall is in the pocket for the Bombers.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh Oh. Fumble by Winnipeg on the first play and the Lions get a TD. This game may get ugly. :new_popcornsmiley:


----------



## Intrepid

47-14 for B.C. with 21 seconds left in the 3rd quarter. The Bombers are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Intrepid

Heads are going to roll tomorrow in Winnipeg. I would clear out the coaching Staff of the Blue Bombers and give some young coaches a chance to win maybe a game or two before the end of the season. Final Score. B.C. 53 Winnipeg 17. A pathetic display. Btw, the Bombers still have a chance at making the playoffs.


----------



## puckhead

Lions defense alone outscored the Bombers.
yikes.

the race in the west is very interesting now.


----------



## zontar

Well, Go Stamps!

BC's recovered from worse starts, so we'll see how they keep going.
On the other hand, it was against the Bombers who have either lost big or snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## mhammer

Hamilton's loss to Calgary this evening reminds me of Golda Meir's comment reflecting her exasperation with Palestinian leadership: "They never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity.". Burris seemed to telegraph every 2nd pass.


----------



## Intrepid

Just a scary game in Edmonton. Argos pull off another comeback win. Solidly in First place, 9-4. The Ticats looked just plain awful. They were destroyed.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Just a scary game in Edmonton. Argos pull off another comeback win.


The way that came about with the comeback and all, I almost feel sorry for the Eskimos--the keyword being--almost.
(Sorry Eskimo fans, but after all the years of Eskimo wins and Eskimo fans bragging, these last few years have been nice.)


----------



## mhammer

It would appear that Chad Kackert is back.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Well, I"m thinking that the Riders, Bombers, and Cats need to have a 3 game series where each team plays each other once just to see who can suck the most in the CFL right now. 

I think the Riders need to trade Durant to the TiCats (isn't that where all expired Riders end up). He looked pretty bad out there yesterday. I know he has a bad ankle, but he had many opportunities to run that he bailed on and usually threw an incomplete pass. But it seems that without Sheets and their running game, there is not game in Riderville. They had one good drive for a TD later in the game, but couldn't follow it up with anything. A 2 and out. For a minute, they looked like the Riders that won 8 games earlier this season. Right now, this teams is firing on barely 1 cylinder and its because the coaches are calling a crappy game, Durant leading the team poorly, receivers not working hard enough to make themselves targets for a catch, D line not putting enough pressure on the QB's, and D-backfield not playing tough enough without drawing a penalty ever 3 minutes. In the end there seems to be very little "TEAM" in the Riders play these days. It really sucks to watch after they were on the top of their game earlier this year. The coaches and the leaders in the locker room (i.e. Durant) seem to have let the team believe that they were too good to lose, and it's killing them now.


----------



## Intrepid

mhammer said:


> It would appear that Chad Kackert is back.


No kidding. He brought some badly needed punch to the Argos offence. Over 150 yards rushing. Yes, he's back. Until Ricky Ray comes back, Toronto is going to have to rely on a strong ground game.


----------



## mhammer

Cartcanuck said:


> Well, I"m thinking that the Riders, Bombers, and Cats need to have a 3 game series where each team plays each other once just to see who can suck the most in the CFL right now.
> 
> I think the Riders need to trade Durant to the TiCats (isn't that where all expired Riders end up). He looked pretty bad out there yesterday. I know he has a bad ankle, but he had many opportunities to run that he bailed on and usually threw an incomplete pass. But it seems that without Sheets and their running game, there is not game in Riderville. They had one good drive for a TD later in the game, but couldn't follow it up with anything. A 2 and out. For a minute, they looked like the Riders that won 8 games earlier this season. Right now, this teams is firing on barely 1 cylinder and its because the coaches are calling a crappy game, Durant leading the team poorly, receivers not working hard enough to make themselves targets for a catch, D line not putting enough pressure on the QB's, and D-backfield not playing tough enough without drawing a penalty ever 3 minutes. In the end there seems to be very little "TEAM" in the Riders play these days. It really sucks to watch after they were on the top of their game earlier this year. The coaches and the leaders in the locker room (i.e. Durant) seem to have let the team believe that they were too good to lose, and it's killing them now.


Durant is still a great QB, with a terrific squad of receivers at his disposal. Trouble is, with little ground game to turn to, there is much less uncertainty in the defensive backfield. It allows the linebackers and defensive backs to allocate all their attention to reading where the QB is going to throw to next, because they don't have to keep an eye on a rusher.

What I don'T understand is why the injury to Sheets _ought_ to mean they have no ground game.


----------



## Intrepid

Anybody hear about the discipline imposed on Cleyon Laing for his viscious hit on Reilly?


----------



## Cartcanuck

mhammer said:


> Durant is still a great QB, with a terrific squad of receivers at his disposal. Trouble is, with little ground game to turn to, there is much less uncertainty in the defensive backfield. It allows the linebackers and defensive backs to allocate all their attention to reading where the QB is going to throw to next, because they don't have to keep an eye on a rusher.
> 
> What I don'T understand is why the injury to Sheets _ought_ to mean they have no ground game.


Sure he is. I was kidding of course. And you're right about the defensive backfield of the opposing team. But they have survived for years without Sheets. They had other players who could run the ball, although they've pretty much always been a primarily a passing team. It just kills me that Sheets is out, and there is NO ground game. Like they don't have any backup who can run? Who builds an offense around a running game and doesn't have a backup for the most likely position to be injured? That's very shortsighted on the part of the team. Plus, their receivers are great. They've proven that in the past. But for some reason they have forgotten how to create separation from the defenders, and none seem to be able to run under a ball thrown by Durant. Either he's off target (possible) or he's throwing where they should be and they aren't finding a way to get there. Either way, they need to plug these holes now or their season is sunk.


----------



## mhammer

That's what I mean by reading the passing play. If the players covering the receivers have to keep an eye open for someone possibly carrying the ball through a hole in the front line, I think that allows the receivers to create separation. If you can devote all your attention to the man you're covering, then he doesn't get away from you at all. Also makes it more likely you can position yourself to intercept the pass, too.


----------



## Intrepid

What a difference a couple of years (and a few wise trades) make. In 2011, the Blue Bombers finished first in the East and the Argos were a dismal last. A new QB, some decent receivers and a ground game and the Argos are on top with Owens plus the top QB Ricky Ray out of the lineup. I bet Edmonton management would like to reverse that last deal involving Ray.


----------



## buzzy

Intrepid said:


> What a difference a couple of years (and a few wise trades) make. In 2011, the Blue Bombers finished first in the East and the Argos were a dismal last. A new QB, some decent receivers and a ground game and the Argos are on top with Owens plus the top QB Ricky Ray out of the lineup. I bet Edmonton management would like to reverse that last deal involving Ray.


They have pretty good coaching in Argoland as well. Milanovich wins a Grey Cup in his first season as a Head Coach. They also got DC Chris Jones for a measly $5000 tampering fine.

Coaching in WPG? I'm amazed Tim Burke still has a job after last weekend. That was awful.


----------



## Steadfastly

Go Argos! 

While we have to be impressed with their play while Ricky Ray is out, it's the defense that has won the games for the Argos in the past few weeks. That is not something new in the CFL but not something usually seen week after week by one team.


----------



## Intrepid

Argos are getting whumped by the Ticats. 22-6 in the 3rd quarter. Is the classic late comeback in the cards for T.O?


----------



## Intrepid

Well my Argos got spanked by the Cats. The Argos deserved to lose. A QB that can't execute or even get out of the pocket is of little utility in the CFL. Countless stupid penalties by the Argos were costly as well. Thank god that Burris sucks as well because he missed a lot of receivers or the Argos would have lost by 5 touchdowns instead of just 2.


----------



## Intrepid

nkjanssen said:


> From day 1, the only person who thought that was a good trade was Eric Tillman. He acknowledged afterwards that even his own wife begged him not to do it. It essentially amounted to us trading our franchise quarterback for a second-rate punter. I can still hardly even believe it actually happened.


Quite frankly I was stunned when I heard the news. I could not believe that the Esks would let Ray go as it seemed to defy logic. Then my conspiracy theory took over and I was sure the dastardly Edmonton ownership was aware of some career ending injury had befallen Ray but it was well hidden from the public and the Argos would inherit a lame duck QB. However, I went to watch a practice, then exhibition and he just looked better and better. There was nothing wrong with him at all. It was Edmonton's management that was out of their minds. I'm a Argo season ticket holder so it's just great to watch Ray on the sidelines. The guy is so calm, nothing seems to bother him at all. He is one cool customer and I hope he's back for our next game against the Cats in Hamilton. He is a premier QB in the CFL and the Esks were nuts to let him go.


----------



## Intrepid

Gee, Sask is all over B.C with 1:55 left in the half. 15-3. Some strange games this evening.


----------



## puckhead

> Then my conspiracy theory took over and I was sure the dastardly Edmonton ownership was aware of some career ending injury had befallen Ray but it was well hidden from the public and the Argos would inherit a lame duck QB.




I'm pretty convinced that Tillman thought he was going to be Toronto's next GM, and was pre-stocking that team. 

This Leo's game is pretty awful.
they are waiting around for someone else to make a difference again.

good thing Milo is helping to keep the game within reach (2 missed fieldgoals)
but the offense just isn't taking advantage. get well soon, Lulay


----------



## Intrepid

I can hardly believe that the Lions are being crushed by Sask 31-17. Unbelievable. Wow, BC is sure missing Lulay. The first home loss for the Lions.


----------



## puckhead

Lulay out for at least another week. maybe 2.
playoffs is all that matters, and it looks like CGY has the bye nearly wrapped up anyways.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Well, the Riders looked a little bit like the Riders that started the season. Sheets showed some dazzle, but was clearly still getting up to speed. But adding him into the lineup certainly changed the team. Durant actually ran a few times (which was sorely missing in the past 4 games). Milo is crazy inconsistent, and you can't have that in this league. His missed kicks were irrelevant in this game, but that will not always be the case. The Lions certainly didn't bring their A game, but the Riders were pretty close.....maybe their B game 

And of course we Rider fans couldn't count on the Bombers beating Calgary to help us out in the West LOL


----------



## zontar

Cartcanuck said:


> And of course we Rider fans couldn't count on the Bombers beating Calgary to help us out in the West LOL


No you couldn't.
And it even looked like the Stamps took pity on the Bombers.


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> Well my Argos got spanked by the Cats.


You own the Argos?:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> You own the Argos?:sFun_dancing:


I have been paying a part of their salaries for over the last two decades.:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> I have been paying a part of their salaries for over the last two decades.:sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2:


Then you should have a couple more cheerleaders cheering you on.


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> Then you should have a couple more cheerleaders cheering you on.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Intrepid

Close game between the Lions and the Stamps, 19-11 at the half for Calgary. However Calgary has really outplayed the Lions but the Stamps are having problems getting TD's.


----------



## Intrepid

26-26 in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Intrepid

Calgary 40 B.C. 24. Final.


----------



## puckhead

Two VERY questionable calls both went in Calgary's favour at some pretty key times in the 2nd half
roughing the kicker not called against the Stamps, which would have gotten the ball out of the shadow of the goalposts and extended a drive, which ended up back in their endzone three plays later
And eleminiam called for roughing the passer, when Glenn was outside the pocket and acting like a running back. He got hit like a running back. Extended that drive at midfield, on what would have been 3rd down

Not saying the Leo's would have / should have won, but man that was tough to watch


----------



## Intrepid

The Lions should not have won. They were simply outplayed. I agree with the missed call on the punt but I disagree on the roughing the passer. He was out of the pocket and therefore is a running back, BUT, it was a helmet to faceguard hit. Not blatant and probably not intentional, but they have to start calling helmet to helmet hits all the time. It should have been an unnecessary roughness penalty and not roughing the passer.
Help me out with something. Why on earth is B.C. not using the ground game of Harris more? He barely gets any touches. With Lulay out they need to revise their game plan and establish a serious running game. They have the workhorse, they should use him more.


----------



## Intrepid

Close one between Sask and Edmonton. A last minute goal line stand by Sask's defence gave the Roughies the win. 14-9.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Close one between Sask and Edmonton. A last minute goal line stand by Sask's defence gave the Roughies the win. 14-9.


The Riders have won a few they could have lost.

As a Stampeder fan, there is good news the Eskies lost, but bad news the Riders won...

oh well, the Stamps are still in first and they have the edge.


----------



## Intrepid

The Stamps are the class of the field right now. As long as they give Glenn some time to pass and use Cornish liberally then they are the odds on favourites to win the Cup in Regina this year. However if Glenn is forced to get out of the pocket and scramble a lot he's going to be less effective and will get hurt. Then I would say Ricky Ray (if he's back) and the Argos will dominate.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> The Stamps are the class of the field right now. As long as they give Glenn some time to pass and use Cornish liberally then they are the odds on favourites to win the Cup in Regina this year. However if Glenn is forced to get out of the pocket and scramble a lot he's going to be less effective and will get hurt. Then I would say Ricky Ray (if he's back) and the Argos will dominate.


Ray is supposedly starting on Monday.


----------



## mhammer

Crap. I was hoping to see the Ti-Cats get another win.


----------



## puckhead

> Help me out with something. Why on earth is B.C. not using the ground game of Harris more? He barely gets any touches. With Lulay out they need to revise their game plan and establish a serious running game. They have the workhorse, they should use him more.


I've got to think he's hurt this year. He's running tentative, not breaking things on his own like he used to. 
Watching him vs Cornish last week, it wasn't even a close.
Leos picked up Stephan Logan again to help out, but with the US gov't shutdown, his visa issues have not yet been cleared.

hopefully they can get on a hotstreak at the right time (more likely if Lulay comes back), but with the team as is... I don't see much playoff success this year.


----------



## Steadfastly

What a see-saw battle in Montreal between the Alouettes and the Bombers! The lead keeps changing. Not a lot of defense in this game.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> What a see-saw battle in Montreal between the Alouettes and the Bombers! The lead keeps changing. Not a lot of defense in this game.


And I keep hearing about how good the Als' defense has been recently.


----------



## Steadfastly

The Bombers keep their slim playoff hopes alive with a 34-27 win.


----------



## Intrepid

Both teams have major issues with their defence and offence. Pretty sad looking Eastern Division.


Steadfastly said:


> The Bombers keep their slim playoff hopes alive with a 34-27 win.


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Both teams have major issues with their defence and offence. Pretty sad looking Eastern Division.


And yet the Eskimos can't get the crossover even then.
I almost feel sorry for them.

Almost.
It's just their turn.
Everybody else has had one or more turns.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Those Hamilton Rider-Cats keep surprising me. They have so much potential on that team and then so often just give games away. Yesterday they worked their butts of and won that one. And here they are 1 win behind toronto for first in the East (of course there record would have them in last in the West.....I'm just sayin'.......). They certainly seem to be picking up momentum at the right time of year. 

And my Riders, good Lord they certainly know how to give games away don't they? Its like they ate too much turkey at half time and came out all dozy for the second half. They barely deserved that win and they got a little lucky that they got that time out called at the last millisecond at the goal line. That saved their skin. But they seriously need to figure out how to WIN games as opposed to not losing games. They are surviving, but it doesn't always look pretty. If they can't figure things out in the next few weeks they are going to get their butts handed to them by the Stamps in the Western final.


----------



## Intrepid

The East has issues. Burris will throw interceptions if you put defensive pressure on the guy. Montreal's offence is simply not there and their defence is woeful. Toronto's defensive secondary has major issues. Just watch the Argos defensive backs on a pass play. 90% of the time they never look back at the QB to see release of the ball. They just blindly run after the receiver and hope the ball will hit them in the back of the head? The Bombers are sad in all respects. No further comment necessary. If Gable keeps playing like he does and the Cats establish a ground game and the O line gives Hank protection then the TiCats will come on top in the East. One caveat, if Ricky Ray is Ricky Ray again, he can destroy a defence with his arm. In the West, there is no doubt that Calgary rules the roost. and the rest are playing catch up. I _'m not a Stamps fan but I'm really happy for Glenn and Cornish._


----------



## mhammer

I just looked up the scoring stats, and you've got all the usual suspects - Cornish, Sheets, Green, Stamps, Gable, Dressler, Harris, et. al. - then you've got Justin Goltz and Dan Lefevour, the Winnipeg and Hamilton 2nd string QBs, and highest-scoring QBs in the CFL at the moment. It's funny and telling how many times the Ti-Cats end up within 5yds of the end zone and Lefevour has to dive in for the major.

- - - Updated - - -



Intrepid said:


> _I'm really happy for Glenn and Cornish._


Glenn got crapped on by other teams, so I'm pleased to see him doing so well in Calgary, and being recognized as a truly capable player. As for Cornish; well, he's just a force of nature. I'm still a little miffed that neither he nor Kackert were dressed when I went to see the Stamps plays the Argos, back in August.


----------



## mhammer

AC is out. The Montreal Gazette is reporting that Calvillo will not be playing this season, due to the concussion suffered earlier in the year. The site says "more details to come".


----------



## doriangrey

mhammer said:


> AC is out. The Montreal Gazette is reporting that Calvillo will not be playing this season, due to the concussion suffered earlier in the year. The site says "more details to come".


ouch, I think you can probably put a fork in the Als cuz with AC out I would say they are done for this season...they'll make the playoffs but I can't see them going anywhere in the playoffs without AC


----------



## Intrepid

That's really bad news for the Als. Time for Calvillo to take a serious look at retirement. He's had a great career.


----------



## puckhead

yeah, AC is probably hanging 'em up if he's done for the season. amazing career, terrific vision/arm.
I wonder if he will slide into an Offensive coordinator or into the broadcast booth. i think he'd do very well with each choice.


----------



## zontar

Okay, it was the Eskies--but still enjoyed the Stamps winning.


----------



## puckhead

> Okay, it was the Eskies--but still enjoyed the Stamps winning.


that locks up a home playoff game for the stamps, right?


----------



## Steadfastly

The Argos are desperate for a win against the Bombers today if they want to stay in first place. I wonder how the offence with perform today?


----------



## puckhead

Amazing that a 3-12 team is still in the playoff hunt


----------



## Intrepid

Argos looked bad today. Bombers came really close to knocking them off. Ray looks rusty.


----------



## puckhead

holy smokes. riders fumble their first two possessions.... then Leos turnover 5 of their next 6 
I've seen some pretty football games - this ain't it.


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> Argos looked bad today. Bombers came really close to knocking them off. Ray looks rusty.


Ray has obviously lost his edge being out for so long. Not having Owens is a big loss for the Argos. If they can get him back soon, I think it will make a huge difference in the offence.


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> that locks up a home playoff game for the stamps, right?


Yes, and the Riders did the same on Saturday--but in order for the Riders to get first they have to win their two remaining games and the Stamps have to lose both of theirs--the two teams do play next week.


----------



## puckhead

amazing stats for AC


----------



## Steadfastly

Are the Al's for real again or was this a fluke? 

Al's 36 - Cats 5


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> Are the Al's for real again or was this a fluke?
> 
> Al's 36 - Cats 5


Who knows, the ay this season has gone.

Both the Als & the TiCats have been very good at times this year, and other times they've both been horrid.


----------



## Intrepid

I think the Als may have solved their QB and running back problem. They just might be for real now.


----------



## mhammer

Well, the Cats did it. In fairness, it took the decimation of many of the Als' first stringers, but they did it. Burris took a long time to find his arm.


----------



## puckhead

> Well, the Cats did it. In fairness, it took the decimation of many of the Als' first stringers, but they did it. Burris took a long time to find his arm.


_Argos v Ticats in #CFL East Final for the first time since 1986

_pretty surprising


----------



## Steadfastly

I thought the Ti-Cats would do it. They have been playing better the last 5-6 weeks of the season.

BC almost did it over the Roughriders.


----------



## puckhead

Steadfastly said:


> I thought the Ti-Cats would do it. They have been playing better the last 5-6 weeks of the season.
> 
> BC almost did it over the Roughriders.


BC defense pissed that game right down the drain.
Embarrassing how easy 2nd and 8's became in the second half.


----------



## zontar

Well, not having a dog in that fight a close game can be more fun to watch--but definitely disappointing for BC fans.


----------



## doriangrey

puckhead said:


> BC defense pissed that game right down the drain.
> Embarrassing how easy 2nd and 8's became in the second half.


agreed...I think I have to go for Sask now...be nice to see them win a Grey Cup when it's being held in their own Rider nation...


----------



## mhammer

Surely, you must remember that episode of _Corner Gas_, when the various characters in the show went to Regina for the Grey Cup (which actually WAS played in Regina that year), and one by one they find themselves in unrelated situations where they end up either losing their tickets, or having to give them away to get out of a bind. Emma, in particular, had to make the Canadian version of "Sophie's choice", by deciding whether to forfeit her tickets to a store manager, or be forever banned from dollar stores across the country ("I though you were all independently owned and operated?" "We are, but when it comes to something like this, we all band together.")


----------



## Cartcanuck

Corner Gas, Grey Cup episode 

Part 1
[video=youtube;tvX1L_1aveM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvX1L_1aveM[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Bugger. Only 1 video per post and the episode is in three parts. 

Try this:
Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKOgtiPZuXQ
Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzt6dPp84rk


----------



## mhammer

"Emma's choice" starts around the 1:50 mark in the third part. Thanks for finding it.

Let it be known across the land. Rider Nation is *for real*.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Oh Yes. Rider Nation is for real. And we are every bit as weird as the episode says LOL


----------



## mhammer

I didn't manage to snag a picture of it when we drove through, but I recall well a large sign at the Manitoba/Saskatchewan border on the TCH that proudly declared "You are now entering Riderville. Pop. 1,000,000".


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Surely, you must remember that episode of _Corner Gas_, when the various characters in the show went to Regina for the Grey Cup (which actually WAS played in Regina that year), and one by one they find themselves in unrelated situations where they end up either losing their tickets, or having to give them away to get out of a bind. Emma, in particular, had to make the Canadian version of "Sophie's choice", by deciding whether to forfeit her tickets to a store manager, or be forever banned from dollar stores across the country ("I though you were all independently owned and operated?" "We are, but when it comes to something like this, we all band together.")


I have the DVD--I may have to go watch it.


----------



## mhammer

Good game so far. Looking forward to 4 more hours today.


----------



## mhammer

Anybody else here nostalgic for the old two-game total points playoffs?


----------



## mhammer

Wow. Just...wow. Unbelievable 2nd half. Unbelievable.


----------



## dtsaudio

Cats are going to the cup!
Argos are done.


----------



## mhammer

Had Kackert been dressed it could have been a very different ending. But I'm glad it ended the way it did. I don't see a cup in Hamilton hands next week, no matter who they play, but boy the city needed this.


----------



## TheRumRunner

dtsaudio said:


> Argos are done.



Will now been known as the "Ford effect"

DW


----------



## puckhead

Rob Ford shows up, Hamilton scores the next 19 points.
you can say the Argos....... cracked


----------



## leftysg

Maybe Guelph brought the Cats a little magic this year! Lookin like Fantuz playing his old mates next week!


----------



## mhammer

What the dickens happened to the Stamps? It was like every time they came to the bench they rubbed lard on their hands or something. They couldn't hold onto the ball for trying. I'm not gloating, just really surprised. They're a better team than that. And I won't just chalk it up to the cold, because the Riders had little problem hanging on. Weird.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Well. That was an interesting day.

Burris, Fantuz, Austin playing back in Regina. I hope the fans give them a good welcome back. They were all very essential parts of their respective teams. (and then the Riders can kick their butts in the game  )

The Argos choked in a big way. Their defense just couldn't stop the Rider-Cats in the second half. No team can win a game when their offense can't get on the field. Great job by Austin and the Cats.

The Riders. Well, where do I start. This was a surprise to me, even as a Rider fan. Yesterday is the first time they looked like a championship-worthy team since the end of July. They played with an intensity that has been lacking for a few months. Sheets was completely on his game, they worked Sanders into the running game successfuly (I still don't understand why they didn't use him more this summer when Sheets was injured), Durant was throwing balls all over the field and it certainly helped that the STamps forgot how to hold on to a football and Glenn made some very bad throws. I went into this game hoping for a win, but realistically expecting the Stamps to win. But Durant with an 80% completion rate, Sheets with 177 yards (padded of course by a couple late 4th Quarter runs after the game was all but won), Sanders with 61 yards, and Dressler at 116 yards, I couldn't be happier with this outcome. 

Now for next week. If the Riders come out and play the way they did this week, I don't care what the Hamilton Rider-Cats bring to the game, there will be nothing stopping RiderNation.


----------



## mhammer

Cartcanuck said:


> Well. That was an interesting day.
> 
> Burris, Fantuz, Austin playing back in Regina. I hope the fans give them a good welcome back. They were all very essential parts of their respective teams. (and then the Riders can kick their butts in the game  )
> 
> The Argos choked in a big way. Their defense just couldn't stop the Rider-Cats in the second half. No team can win a game when their offense can't get on the field. Great job by Austin and the Cats.
> 
> The Riders. Well, where do I start. This was a surprise to me, even as a Rider fan. Yesterday is the first time they looked like a championship-worthy team since the end of July. They played with an intensity that has been lacking for a few months. Sheets was completely on his game, they worked Sanders into the running game successfuly (I still don't understand why they didn't use him more this summer when Sheets was injured), Durant was throwing balls all over the field and it certainly helped that the STamps forgot how to hold on to a football and Glenn made some very bad throws. I went into this game hoping for a win, but realistically expecting the Stamps to win. But Durant with an 80% completion rate, Sheets with 177 yards (padded of course by a couple late 4th Quarter runs after the game was all but won), Sanders with 61 yards, and Dressler at 116 yards, I couldn't be happier with this outcome.
> 
> Now for next week. If the Riders come out and play the way they did this week, I don't care what the Hamilton Rider-Cats bring to the game, there will be nothing stopping RiderNation.


I don't know if the Argos "choked" so much as the Cats played a deliberately conservative game in order to reduce the Argos possession time. They basically focussed on getting the next 1st down, and the next, and the next. They did have some big plays, when they were absolutely needed, but the brunt of it was 6 yards here, 8 yards there, and 11 if necessary. In other words, a lot of securing the next set of plays. And that just ate up the clock like crazy. I think the other thing it did was allow Burris to "find his arm". Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but he seems to take a little while to find his arm in each game. His accuracy seemed to improve over the 2nd half, and hanging onto the ball for more downs gave him the opportunity to find it. Where the Cats get into trouble is when Burris has to pull a rabbit out of a hat without having been on the field for the last 5 minutes.

The other thing those short yardage plays did was allow guys like Fantuz to be at their best. It struck me that none of the plays where Burris had loads of time to throw worked out particularly well. In part, it was because all that time was sometimes a byproduct of holding or some other infraction, but also because the longer the play takes, the more time the opponents would have to read the play and defend against it. A quick 7yd toss allows the Fantuzs, Dresslers, and Getzlafs to be in position for the play before it gets telegraphed to the opponents. That is one of the reasons why Gable has been held so often in recent games: Burris' handoffs are slow enough to announce the play to the defensive line, and they nail Gable. The handoffs yesterday were not really much better than usual, but the Hamilton offensive line did a terrific job in supporting Gable's running, with many of his most surprising 1st down conversions being a joint product of his legs and his linemen pushing the whole pile forward for another 4-6 yards.

And yes, it was a pleasure to see Sheets and Sanders in such fine form yesterday, Taj Smith too. I hope the weather permits some real football to be played next week. These are two _very_ able teams in what seems like top form these days. This could be a great game for showing off what CFL football is at its best. 

Regina will be rockin' this week, and deservedly so. Probably just as well that the Argos didn't win, because there is traditionally some sort of Grey Cup bet between the mayors of each of the cities where the teams are based, and it can often involve food or drink. And I've had just about enough of a certain mayor and what he drinks and eats. No need to sully the CFL with that sort of thing. Besides, he needs more of the daily 2hrs in the gym he claims to be engaging in now, and less of the Grey Cup partying that would only make matters worse, and give the reporters more fodder to keep the story going.


----------



## doriangrey

yup interesting weekend indeed!!! I'm willing to bet that a betting man would have lost his bets on both games...

I am super happy with this Grey Cup matchup - I'd be happier if my Lions were in it but since that didn't happen I am glad to see Hamilton going to the Grey Cup, since it's been close to a decade and a half since they've been there, and I'm really glad the Riders pulled out the win to be able to play in front of their home fans for the cup. I'm not even sure who I'm going to be cheering for...I've always liked the Riders and it would be nice to see them win at home in front of their great fans but I really like Burris way better than Durant. In any case, it should be a great Grey Cup - can't wait!!!


----------



## mhammer

NOTE TO VISITORS: It will be difficult to find watermelon in the province of Saskatchewan this week.


----------



## dcole

Its time for me to be a Roughriders fan for a week. Yipee!!!


----------



## mhammer

Well, Ottawa almost has a team. And an interesting first season team it is shaping up to be.

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/football/cfl/kevin-glenn-among-redblacks-1st-round-draft-picks-1.2465942


----------



## zontar

They made some good choices--as for the free agents they passed over--they may get a shot at them once free agency starts.
Glenn & DeMarco put them ahead of the Bombers at QB.


----------



## puckhead

zontar said:


> They made some good choices--as for the free agents they passed over--they may get a shot at them once free agency starts.
> Glenn & DeMarco put them ahead of the Bombers at QB.


that was my first thought when i saw their draft - they might have a better core than WPG already.
hell, maybe EDM too


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> that was my first thought when i saw their draft - they might have a better core than WPG already.
> hell, maybe EDM too


Maybe, but I do think Reilly will be a good QB...


----------



## buzzy

The Bombers have hired Marcel Bellefeuille as their OC. I was a bit skeptical at first but he might do well having the whole training camp and a full season to work with rather than coming in mid-season like he did last year.

Now they just need a QB.......


----------



## zontar

buzzy said:


> The Bombers have hired Marcel Bellefeuille as their OC. I was a bit skeptical at first but he might do well having the whole training camp and a full season to work with rather than coming in mid-season like he did last year.
> 
> Now they just need a QB.......


Well maybe they can get Collaros...


----------



## buzzy

zontar said:


> Well maybe they can get Collaros...


That's possible. They're putting some good pieces in place. I'm looking forward to better results for the Bombers next season. I don't see them finishing 3-15 again.


----------



## zontar

buzzy said:


> That's possible. They're putting some good pieces in place. I'm looking forward to better results for the Bombers next season. I don't see them finishing 3-15 again.


Except they're back in the west next year, so they'll play the Stamps, Lions & Riders more often.
On the plus side they'll play the Eskimos more.


----------

